
Elderly doctor: I lost my license because I don’t know how to use a computer - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/84-year-old-doctor-wants-her-license-back-after-spat-over-computer-skills/
======
WheelsAtLarge
The title is misleading, the doctor lost her license due to a combination of
complaints from patients plus no computer skills. She's had decades to get
minimal computer skills. If she can't do that then you have to question
whether she's kept up her medical skills in general.

But I get it age is no excuse to not keep up to date with vital career skills.

